# Tent



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

When can I find a tent to cover my table at an upcoming event?


----------



## mcleodnaturals (Apr 23, 2008)

try costco.  They have 10'x10' tents that come in a rolling carry case and they set up really easily (no putting together poles, it just basically unfolds) then you just anchor it down with cinder blocks or something like that if you're outside in the wind.

hope that helps!


----------



## Birdie (Apr 23, 2008)

If you don't have a membership to costco, you might try www.sportsmansguide.com  They have several so if you don't do a lot of shows they may have one a bit cheaper to fit your need.


----------



## digitalmayhem (Apr 24, 2008)

I heard the ez-ups from costco break real easy...  there's something about weak joints.   :?


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Apr 24, 2008)

Sams used to carry the EZ-Ups also for about $100.

Paul


----------



## Birdie (Apr 24, 2008)

digitalmayhem said:
			
		

> I heard the ez-ups from costco break real easy...  there's something about weak joints.   :?



This was true a few years back. I got one of those and the frame broke at a joint. They have now redone them and I love my EZ up now!


----------



## mandolyn (Apr 28, 2008)

I just bought the EZ Up from Sam's for around $140 (I think). The price was great, because it came with 4 sides, which are sold separately by lots of companies.


----------



## digitalmayhem (Apr 28, 2008)

Birdie said:
			
		

> digitalmayhem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's great to know!  I'm going to need one soon and when I was told not to buy one there, I was pretty bummed


----------

